# Top Ten Bodybuilders



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Top Ten British Natural Bodybuilders

Everyone loves a a top ten, there always good fun regardless of what they are; movies, cars, pin ups, beers, songs, etc. So Here's my list of British natural bodybuilders regardless of federation or the era they competed in. If you want to make your own list then feel free to join in.

Hear is my top ten, it's largely base it on athletes I've had the opportunity to see compete.

1. Rob Hope - Rob quite simply put he was the damage, I think he was undefeated as a pro and had three world pro titles to his name before retiring from the stage. Quite simply one of the best natural bodybuilders ever. His guest spot a few weeks out from the worlds in 2006 was legendary. Jon Harris should get an honourable mention for probably being the last guy to beat Rob for the pro card way back in the early 00's

The rest in alphabetical order

Chris Nsubuga - Chris was the bridesmaid at the British Grand Prix on four occasions, but for his 2012 DFAC Universe and World Title he makes this list. A giant of a man. My jaw literately dropped the first time I seen him at a bodybuilding show.

David Kaye - A 2x British Grand Prix champion defeating Brandon Greenwood last year and only just 2nd to an excellent Robert Johnson at the recent DFAC worlds. Dave probably currently ranks as the top UK Pro, viaing for his 3rd Grand Prix title a rematch with Robert Johnson, Dave has already cemented his place as one of the best British Pro's ever.

David Hannah - The first ever British Pro Grand Prix champion and recent DFAC World Pro Masters champion. A great champion in his own right but for staying power alone he makes the my list. A rematch with Steve Howarth, and Daz Cooper could be on the cards this year.

Jenny Garside - In my opinion easily the best British figure athlete I've ever had the pleasure to see compete. She can pose, has the shape and the muscle where others are lacking.

Mark Claxton - As the 2012 Grand Prix Champion, Mark deserves his name on my list, especially after beating a much fancied Chris Nsubuga. Competing again this year in what is sure to be a great battle with Dave Kaye.

Nigel Davis - A great former champion, with probably one of the best V tapers ever, his shape was simply incredible. Widely regarded as one of the best ever in some circles.

Raymond James - Probably a bit of a dark horse for most considering his lack of a world title, but most folk probably don't realise how good Raymond James actually was. The 2007 BNBF British Champion could definitely mix it with today's current crop.

Rich Gozdecki - I've never had the pleasure of seeing Rich compete, but there's no doubt he's a monster of a man and based on titles alone he really has to make any current top ten list.

Vicky McCann - The best female bodybuilder currently competing in the UK today. Vicky has competed on he biggest stages around the world and her recent victory at the DFAC worlds put's her head and shoulders above the rest in terms of pro victory' alone.

Honourable mentions: Brandon Greenwood, Darren Vernon, Jon Harris, Lawrence King, Sotonya, Rachel Hayes


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Surprised there is no mention of Andrew Merryfield, Mark Oakes or Cheryl Myers!?

All deserving of "honourable mentions" given their success records.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

All arguable of course and couple pushing the envelope with over the counter boosters I've heard alleged by some.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

It's obviously completely subjective and arguable as Nomad says. Reasons why I chose those athletes, it comes down to who you think is the best for your top ten. Brandon Greenwood has an overall WNBF title to his name, yet he never won the overall Britain and he could have been as low as 4th at the recent British Grand Prix, so should is he as good as others on the list? Darren Vernon won the Yorton Cup but I'm not convinced he could place higher than anyone on the list. And despite recent success for Mark, I think him and Andrew both struggle in the symmetry round. So it's apples and oranges, if you compare oranges to oranges could either beat an in form David Hannah, who's accomplished much more. Just my list though, others will be different.

As for pushing the envelope on the test boosters, you obviously operate in different circles Nomad not rumours I've head regarding any of the athletes in question.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Until I see proof I never base my opinion on 'rumours' and heard too many accusations fly around over the years even in my limited circles, most of the time they've been coming from people who aren't doing well themselves. So long as the testing is in place I don't think there's much else you can do. Probably only the competitors themselves know for sure. Until then I assume natural competitors are abiding by the rules (whether they are or not isn't my concern).


----------

